# Leftover Buttermilk



## Katdono (Oct 30, 2013)

I made a recipe with buttermilk last night and have quite a bit left. What are some good recipes to help me use that up?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 30, 2013)

Pancakes, biscuits, cornbread.  These are the first things that come to mind for me.

As for using it up, buttermilk keeps for a very, very long time.  If you wanted, you could freeze it in one cup amounts, which is often the quantity called for in a recipe.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2013)

In addition to Katie's suggestions, http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/quick-chocolate-cake-tnt-68163.html

If you bought cultured buttermilk, you could also use some of it as starter for sour cream, creme fraiche, or quark.

You could drink it, but I don't like the flavour of buttermilk


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 30, 2013)

Pancakes Waffles muffins, biscuits corn bread. Like Katie said.

You can make a stack of waffles and freeze. Reheat in the toaster or oven. 

Buttermilk freezes well. Pour out in measurement sizes you are likely to use. Once frozen, put the blocks in a freezer bag and take out as needed. There. Done.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 30, 2013)

Buttermilk pancakes: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f123/dcs-all-american-flapjack-flip-off-86071.html#post1277538

I also use leftover buttermilk to make homemade ranch dressing:
Homemade Ranch Dressing Recipe : Ree Drummond : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm with Katie, freeze it in recipe sized containers!

Also try making your own buttermilk substitute in the future.

Put 1 T white vinegar, apple cider vinegar or lemon juice in a glass measuring cup and fill to the 1 cup mark with milk.  Wait 5 minutes and use in any recipe calling for a cup of buttermilk.

This is what I do because I never remember to purchase buttermilk.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm with Katie, freeze it in recipe sized containers!
> 
> Also try making your own buttermilk substitute in the future.
> 
> ...


That's what I usually do too. I am unwilling to pay as much as they charge for cultured buttermilk. If I know I will need some, I might culture some milk with small dollop of sour cream or quark (the unheated kind).


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 30, 2013)

I wouldn't have any problem just drinking it up.  I love buttermilk!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Oct 30, 2013)

My late father's favorite was Southern milkshake.  Cornbread crumbled in Buttermilk.  It's not bad if you like buttermilk.


----------



## letscook (Oct 31, 2013)

When I remember to buy or I will use the vinegar trick, If I have any purchased milk left I freeze it in 1 cup portions, I use a ziplock freezer bag so I can lay them flat in the freezer till frozen then I can put then in the door shelf of the freezer for easy storing.  It works out great.


----------



## menumaker (Oct 31, 2013)

makes wonderful scones. serve with strawberry jam and cream


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Oct 31, 2013)

I normally use mine to make certain breads like biscuits and cornbread. And sometimes by the time it runs out I've normally only got about 1/2 cup left in the jug. But then again I make biscuits pretty often in this household  

Never thought about freezing buttermilk! Does it lose any of it's consistency when it's frozen?!


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Oct 31, 2013)

GA Home Cook said:


> My late father's favorite was Southern milkshake.  Cornbread crumbled in Buttermilk.  It's not bad if you like buttermilk.



My parents use to ♥ Cornbread in Buttermilk... I've never been able to force myself to taste buttermilk by it's self, just smells weird to me. But I'll definitely do some cornbread & milk for a late night snack.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 31, 2013)

Sites for making your own ricotta, and cottage cheese using buttermilk for the starter is here - How to Make Cottage Cheese - Real Food - MOTHER EARTH NEWS

Cheesemaking Help, News and Information: Shannon Olson - Making Buttermilk Cheese & More in North Dakota

Home made Ricotta cheese with buttermilk - YouTube

Farmer's Cheese - Homemade Farmer's Cheese (Tvorog) - YelenaSweets

Now go, grasshoppah, expand your culinary adventures beyond buttermilk biscuits and pancakes (not that those aren't worth making ).

Seeeeee; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 31, 2013)

Katdono said:


> I made a recipe with buttermilk last night and have quite a bit left. What are some good recipes to help me use that up?



Almost forgot: Banana Bread


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 31, 2013)

Jessica just stir it a little once it thaws.  Use like usual in a cooked dish.  I've never used it once frozen like in a buttermilk ranch dressing.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 31, 2013)

Pancakes all the way.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 31, 2013)

Irish soda bread or For soaking chicken in and then making chicken nuggets


----------

